# South Beach - limited cooking - help!



## Tzafra (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm in college and have pretty limited access to cooking appliances.  Does anyone have good recipes for Phase 1 of the South Beach diet that either have no cooking at all or can be made on a sandwich maker/George Foreman/in a slow cooker?  At this point I'm pretty much living on tuna, salad, and white chicken from the cafeteria, and I'm afraid I'm going to be too bored to stick to it!

Thanks a ton!
Tzafra


----------

